

Show HN: Retichess - stepanbujnak
http://www.retichess.com

======
alexjeffrey
Let's play!

[http://www.retichess.com/play/NDUzOC45MDg3a2NNQlNN/30/0](http://www.retichess.com/play/NDUzOC45MDg3a2NNQlNN/30/0)

------
spb
I read that as "retchiness".

~~~
cperciva
Me too. I spent a while wondering if it was going to be a site ranking how
horrible web designs are before I clicked through and realized my error.

------
peter_l_downs
Just spent a couple minutes playing a game against myself – I won/lost! Looks
great, really nice job :)

------
haberdasher
Looks good! Lots of polish. I made this a few months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7206952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7206952)

...using the same stack.

~~~
haberdasher
PS. You should escape the chat messages. I was able to inject javascript.

~~~
chbrown
Could be part of the game. Bughouse = chess + chess, inb.tw = chess + XSS.

~~~
haberdasher
Just to be clear, inb.tw has no XSS issues, retichess does.

------
gwintrob
Looks great. Did you write the chess logic from scratch?

~~~
stepanbujnak
No, the application uses chess.js library found here:
[https://github.com/jhlywa/chess.js](https://github.com/jhlywa/chess.js)

------
encoderer
Both my opponent and I confused the King and Queen.

~~~
square1
This is the standard for digital representation, check out:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_symbols_in_Unicode](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_symbols_in_Unicode)

------
brandonhsiao
Really awesome, might start using this instead of lichess.

One thing stopping me is the chess pieces. They so fancy that they distract me
during the game since I have to pay a little more attention to which pieces
are which. Standard ones like on chess.com/lichess.org would be nice.

------
Matetricks
Great app! Curious as to what the benefits are over Lichess.

Also, you might want to consider using chessboard.js:
[http://chessboardjs.com/](http://chessboardjs.com/)

------
elwell
This is really nice. Good performance and appearance.

Would be cool to have automatic matches with others, but simplicity is nice
(and it might be hard to get critical mass).

------
mauz
Really cool, makes me wanna get into chess

~~~
slig
Me too.

Does anyone have good, digitally available, books recommendations?

------
datacog
Gets stuck on "Generating game link". Site overload ?

~~~
john_b
I had the same problem on 3 different browsers. I also tried to play the game
alexjeffrey posted above [1] but the timer wouldn't work. I'm guessing the
game was cancelled by a reload or browser close.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7757610)

